# Fred is Growing Up!



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Fred is 17 weeks today! I decided a little photo time with my baby would help cheer up a melancholic day.

I honestly think he is among the most handsome cats I've ever seen - but then I'm biased


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry - here they are!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

He is a cutie pie.
Need some pictures that show the whole kitty.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Good point - here he is after some tissue paper destruction:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

I will totally cat sit for you--I will even fly to where you are! What a freaking adorable kitty!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Interesting..*

Interesting ummmmmmmmmm I happened to think my cats are the most beautiful cats ever too jijijijijijijij but once again I am their mommy:wink:wink:wink Your cat is so prescious~~~:love2


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the one where Fred has you by the wrist. So cute!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Thanks for the update. He's cute. ^^


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Very handsome character you got


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heartHe's sooooooooo cute:heart


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorgeous cats and gorgeous photos!! I love photography and cats love to be photographed.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Aw thank you everyone! I agree everyone here has beautiful animals!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, my. What a gorgeous cat. So sweet. :3
What kind of camera do you use? :O A DSLR? Great photos...


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you Beans! I do have a DSLR it's a Nikon D90, and I also use a macro lens as my prime lens (I do mostly up close work)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Is Fred as soft and sweet as he looks?


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I think we need new Fred pics! It's been at least a couple of days, and he's SO cute!


----------

